# BWA 2.0 tfsi for big power tuning options



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

As per title. Can't be arsed just sticking a remap on with no hardware to maximise or excel it, if I have say 3-4K to put into maximising the power safely via big turbo, turbo back exhaust prob with sport cat, intercooler etc etc, what am I looking at, would engine internals likely to stick 300hp or would I be looking at basically a rebuild with appropriate parts?

I know my own advice would be buy a faster version but since I'm in that Euro bonded shithole Ireland, I'd be spending on an RS from UK and get well and truly taken for VRT around 5K, 1.2K for road tax (due to rise again this year) and easily 1.5K insurance, so it just is not worth my while. My only other hope is to sell the TT (invested a lot into the car, which is now bang on perfect) and go for a high power diesel Jag or BMW, the word 'diesel' just makes me go 'uurrggghhh'.

Basically stuck between the aforementioned diesels or fire a load of cash at an engine builder/tuner to have the best screaming version of my car as a bird flip to the Irish government and get a good thrashing out of the 790e tax I'm paying to the thieving c**ts for road tax.

I was going to import an XKR, XJR or XFR but will get fleeced around 8k before it can even turn a wheel in this sham of a place, 2.4K alone in annual road tax!!!!! More power to the UK, at least they've a set of balls to tell Eurofraud to fcuk away off, meanwhile IRE now thinks it's some sort of world leading superpower, couldn't run a piss up in a brewery ffs.


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

If I was you I would put a ko4 turbo on and all the other hardware you mentioned and get around 350bhp


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

I'm not really sure the cost of things in the UK but many things seem to be similar in pounds or Euro as they are in USD in the States (meaning quite a bit more).

On this side of the pond $3-4k would not even get you into a K04 with all the "supporting" things you need on that engine. For a BPY/BWA EA113 engine it's not just as easy as putting on a K04 and a downpipe and tune and calling it a day. There's a few other things you have to do:
-Set of injectors as the factory ones won't support a K04
-HPFP upgrade (this one needs to be done even on the CDLA/CDMA engines which already have a K04, when you put a tune on them)
-Charge cooler upgrade is recommended, either the stock S3/TT-S intercooler or a better aftermarket one. You could always just go w/m instead and forget the IC though.
-Then of course the downpipe and tune as mentioned.
-If it's an MT car you'll want to upgrade the clutch as well.

(The newer EA888 engines are cheaper to add a K04 to because you don't have to touch the fueling.)

That will get you to somewhere in the neighbourhood of 350hp and the stock engine will handle it ok; the DSG will as well but the MT will likely need the clutch upgrade at a minimum. You could also consider going the Frankenturbo route or a custom turbo which would get you a bit more power but you can't get much higher before you'd have to consider building the engine. Here you'd also have to get into custom tuning whereas a K04 you could use any "off-the-shelf" tune from APR, Uni, HPA, IE, etc.

After all that^ it wouldn't be what I'd consider "big power" nor is it a big turbo--a K04 is physically the same external size just with a slightly larger turbine. Big turbo would be considered "Stage 3" by most. For that you would have to do all of the above, plus use a bigger turbo (something like a GTX2867, etc.) _plus_ you'd have to build the engine (unless you want to risk blowing it up), _and_ you' also have to do something to beef up the transmission as well. I don't see any possible way of doing that for the money you've stated. Building the engine would cost you more than that alone.

Also a bigger turbo you will lose your low end output for sure. All the "big power" is going to come up top and while it will be very fast you'll lose the daily usability of the vehicle IMO. There's only so much power you can make on a 2L 4cyl engine before it just becoming a racecar/dragstrip car more than anything else. Sure you'll set blistering 1/4 mile times but around town it's probably not going to be the ideal vehicle. I'm sure it won't be terrible but just a note that here you're getting into a different territory and making the engine into something completely different.

While I can understand why you might not want to get an RS (the reasons you've stated), you might want to consider selling and getting a TT-S where 350ish hp comes just with downpipe, HPFP, and tune--again not "big turbo, big power" but much less involved. Plus with an S you also get bigger brakes and _usually_ more interior features/options. Also even getting a newer [non-S] with the EA888 engine would be also more ideal as then you wouldn't need to do as much to get to the same power either.

Other people might have some other ideas for you but whichever way you go I don't think 3-4k whether Euro, pounds or dollars will get you _too_ far.

Another alternative would be to buy a Mk3 TT-S, put a tune on that and call it a day. Or one of the other options of Jag, etc. you already mentioned.


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

It's the ROI mate, very different from the UK and incredibly expensive, they basically want to keep punishing motorists until we've all resigned to the fact we'll be driving electric puddle jumpers whether we like it or not. One minister even spouted on the national news that 'villages could share 1-2 cars perfectly well to cut down on pollution', fckin idiot :roll:

One TTS in the country 140K on the clock '09 and he's looking 11K for it lol and a '16 TTS for 35K. Secondhand car market is bonkers, you literally would have to spend 20K to get something decent, everything has sky high mileage. Better the devil you know and tune it. around 300hp would be plenty considering it's fwd.


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

mine is fw drive trust me 300 bhp will be enough i got 250 bhp and i get traction control light flashing in 3rd gear


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Rufflesj said:


> It's the ROI mate, very different from the UK and incredibly expensive, they basically want to keep punishing motorists until we've all resigned to the fact we'll be driving electric puddle jumpers whether we like it or not. One minister even spouted on the national news that 'villages could share 1-2 cars perfectly well to cut down on pollution', fckin idiot :roll:
> 
> One TTS in the country 140K on the clock '09 and he's looking 11K for it lol and a '16 TTS for 35K. Secondhand car market is bonkers, you literally would have to spend 20K to get something decent, everything has sky high mileage. Better the devil you know and tune it. around 300hp would be plenty considering it's fwd.


Ah I see sorry about the mistake!

But yeah used car values have risen over here pretty sharply over the past 6-8 months too. In fact I could probably sell back the same TT-S I bought in September--2013, 184k kms, ~$16k CAD--for more money now. I bought one of the cheapest ones on the market at the time, mainly due to the kms on it but it was actually in quite good condition minus the front end chips/wear from the highway miles. But now even this car would sell for more. I'm seeing MY09s/10s with 150k on them going for more money these days.

Anyway that said if 300hp is plenty we're not really talking about big power or big turbo, heh. A "big turbo" is generally regarded as a GT/GTX28xx something or other, not something like a K04. A K04 is basically an "OEM+" type upgrade as it's the same turbo used on the HO engines from the factory, and again is really not that much bigger a turbo than a K03 or the IHI equivalent used on the EA888 Gen1 & 2.

You could get close to that with just a downpipe, tune, and maybe a few other odds and ends. I would certainly recommend a K04 (having put one on my A3 and all  ) but it does require quite a bit on a BPY motor--mainly referring to the fueling upgrades you need--the injectors which are like $500+ for a set of four and the HPFP upgrade which is the same if you DIY the rebuild or a little more if you buy a complete pump already rebuilt. Overall you're looking at $1000-1500 (or whatever the same parts look like in Ireland) just in fueling upgrades to make a K04 work. Then you've got the IC to worry about, the downpipe to buy...

Also on a FWD car you will likely want to upgrade all the mounts--engine mounts, dogbone mount, etc.--as well as getting something like a WALK. The TT's suspension geometry is vastly improved over other PQ35 cars but I think at the end of the day it's still FWD we're talking about and once you get to 300hp and above it's very difficult to put that power down well--you'll need upgraded mounts and suspension mods to make that happen.

My advice, since you don't need that much power as I initially thought you meant, is just get a DP and a Stage 2-level tune and see how you like it. If you still need more power after that go with a K04--you'll need the downpipe anyway and many tuners offer upgrade pricing on tunes so you might be able to get a discount on a K04 kit or just a discount on Stage 2+ (K04) software and you add your own K04.

There's no need to do any engine building or trans upgrading at these kind of power levels TBH. I've been running a K04 on an EA888 for over three years now, and I don't even have a DSG tune on it and it's running great (*knocks on wood*). If you have an MT though you may "think about" upgrading the clutch at Stage 2 but will almost certainly be necessary at K04 and above.


----------



## Tditt (Dec 9, 2019)

Move out of Ireland mate.


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

chrisj82 said:


> mine is fw drive trust me 300 bhp will be enough i got 250 bhp and i get traction control light flashing in 3rd gear


I could well believe that mate, AFAIK mine is standard but it'll dance in 2nd through 3rd gear on the entry slip to the m'way


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

Tditt said:


> Move out of Ireland mate.


 I'm originally from NI, I'd move back if it were that simple, believe me! :lol:


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

TT'sRevenge said:


> Rufflesj said:
> 
> 
> > It's the ROI mate, very different from the UK and incredibly expensive, they basically want to keep punishing motorists until we've all resigned to the fact we'll be driving electric puddle jumpers whether we like it or not. One minister even spouted on the national news that 'villages could share 1-2 cars perfectly well to cut down on pollution', fckin idiot :roll:
> ...


My wife is a marketing manager for the main Peugeot/Citroen supplier in IRE and believe or not they've exceeded pre-covid 2019 sales by 30%, it just doesn't make sense that the 2nd car market is so rich in IRE atm, 10yr old 350E Mercs with 150K+ mileage are on for as much as 15K, absolutely crazy money for clapped out cars!

Yeah, it's going to be a case me reaching it to a all in modifier and asking for it to be transformed into a screaming machine, suspension, the works. I've put around 2K into the car to bring it back to a perfect runner after suffering a multitude of probs from week 1 after I bought it. It's in immaculate condition and the important things like timing/complete brakes overhaul/various fueling/emissions components have been done by myself so the way I see it is either drop 20-25K on a powerful diesel or spend a relative fraction of that and have the best TT in the country, to make the draconian road tax levy worth it. When I moved here, from Northern Ireland, 12yrs ago I just could not believe that there is virtually no car modding scene at all, I could throw a stone in NI I'd it would hit at least 3 tuners and 10 modding accessory stores! I soon discovered why...........the great EU rip off and that sham climate crap AKA 'extortion'.

In comparison, I winged it for 1.5yrs in the ROI with an NI (technically UK) reg, tax and INS in the UK = £550 versus what I pay now in IRE = 1500e plus I had to pay 900e import registration fee. Government issued a 'fine all NI reg cars 90e re; C19 geographical restrictions' so I had no choice but to bend over. To add insult to injury I now have 3 ugly fckn stickers to display on the windscreen because IRE is soooooo fckn in the dark ages the 'police' don't have plate recog technology, in NI/UK you don't need to display any admin crap.

To put it in simple terms, IRE is a pathetic copy of the UK in every sense, but they're experts in bleeding the middle class dry and motoring is their biggest inlet


----------

